# guys, promise me something?



## Cush (Feb 21, 2007)

please promise me that this site will never resort to stupid fucking arguments and needless drama about dumb shit. I met almost all of my friends and have had my life revolve around a certain band/scene which shall remain un-named for the past 3 years and now all of my best friends in the world are divided into two factions who are slinging mud, bringing peoples personal business onto a public internet message board where it doesn't belong, and saying some really fucked up shit and, with the exception of a couple people who are trying to make shit better, making me really ashamed to say that they're my friends. so please, let's all make a promise to cush that the good folks at the squattheplanet.com message board will never force him to endure another whole bunch of stupid fucking drama that any 3rd grader witha brain in their skulls could've avoided just by treating eachother with some fucking respect. I apologize for the rant and if a mod wants to delete it then feel free but i had to get that off my chest and i think the only place i could bitch about an internet message board war without looking dumb would be....an internet message board. god i need to get out on the road again.

please try not to up the suck
-TL


----------



## smellytravelerchick (Feb 21, 2007)

God i hope this site dont go to that!:S


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2007)

hopefully it'll never get that bad. i don't see it ever going that direction, because i have a lot of utilities for banning people, etc. that are designed to keep the website/board from getting out of control, so i wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Bendixontherails (Feb 21, 2007)

amen. alittle ribbing is good to keep the blood up though...:evil:


----------



## Mady (Feb 21, 2007)

Honestly this site is like NOTHING else out there. There is not a single anarchist listserv or forum that doesnt resort to petty squabbeling and bs. Everyone here is so nice, and legitamtly trys to help and make this alternative lifestyle we have chosen work out for the best. I am glad I found it, and have already met some potentail traveling partners and learned a ton. I look forward to meeting all of you when I am more freely traveling this summer!


----------



## Cush (Apr 16, 2007)

*bump*

just bumping this so some people who have indeed been arguing and E-yelling at eachother can read this and possibly think about how childish you're all being.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 16, 2007)

*bump*

*Cush wrote:*


> just bumping this so some people who have indeed been arguing and E-yelling at eachother can read this and possibly think about how childish you're all being.



You referred to yourself in third person up there. [email protected], Cush.

Anyway, Frumpy guy is not on my bad side... and I suppose I _was_ being a bit of a meanypants.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 16, 2007)

*bump*

... meanypants ^

that's awesome:woohoo:


----------



## dirtyfacedan (May 20, 2007)

*bump*

I belong to a couple of other forums....Deggi5 is cool, but others like UER can be a little to dramatic for me sometimes. I like to have fun, sure, but i do try to keep it on topic, and respect others boundries.


----------



## bakerdoo (May 20, 2007)

*bump*

I promise


----------

